# Elf is sneezing!



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Was going through feeding and cleaning earlier today when to my horror I heard Elf was sneezing and clicking. His breathing is laboured, although otherwise he looks bright and happy enough - he jumped right onto my hand as usual when I got him out to have a closer look. I've taken him from his cage and put him into a indoor hospital cage, have him on newspaper and have taken away his food for an hour or two (offering fresh fruit/veg instead) to see if he might have developed a food allergy. Which I don't think he has, since his breathing is so heavy and it's not just sneezing alone, but I did grab a new food from the Petstock that just opened up here than I began using this week.

Last weekend there was a fair bit of dust in the air, since our kitchen is undergoing renovations, but these symptoms just started this morning, or possibly last night. And he and the others were all outdoors, not close to the dust at all. None of the others are showing symptoms (thank goodness!) though Arry lives in a wire cage right next door to him, so I'm also watching him like a hawk.

Is there anything else I can do? I can't get him into the small animal vet here until Monday morning and I'm already climbing the walls with worry


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like he has a allergy to the pollen and dust with them plowing the crops, i had the same problem with my rabbit. Even if you don't live on a farm, and you can't tell there sometimes is quite a bit in the air, especially for such a small animal. I used to bring him in a area like bedroom, that doesn't have as much air flow ventalation from outside. It probably wouldn't hurt to instead of bedding to lay down a old shirt in his cage. Offer fresh water at all times. Don't worry to much, he should be okay. Good luck!


----------

